# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Flash Quizzes

## منار المومني

START


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

my score is 89 percent    :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

It's very interesting

thank u Manar
 :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> It's very interesting
> 
> thank u Manar



شو كم جمعت يا عجلوني 5%؟؟؟

----------


## ajluni top

> شو كم جمعت يا عجلوني 5%؟؟؟


اهلا معاذ
كيفك والله زمان عنك يا زمه
اسمحلي والله انشغلت بالامتحانات ولسه ما خلصت
انا يا سيدي جمعت مثلك +B

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اهلا معاذ
> كيفك والله زمان عنك يا زمه
> اسمحلي والله انشغلت بالامتحانات ولسه ما خلصت
> انا يا سيدي جمعت مثلك +B


انا الحمد لله بخير
مشتاق لمشاركاتك الحلوة يا اخوي
الله يوفقك

----------


## ajluni top

> انا الحمد لله بخير
> مشتاق لمشاركاتك الحلوة يا اخوي
> الله يوفقك


تسلم الله يبارك بعمرك
وانا اكثر 
بس تعرف ظروف الدراسه ضاغطتني شوي
الي رجعه قريبا ان شالله

----------


## ساره

thank you 

%77

----------


## المسافر

thank you

----------


## احساس المطر

thank you

----------


## ليال

thank u

----------

